# Mosel valley advice please



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi - we are travelling to the Mosel valley June/July. We have 2 weeks and plan to travel along from Trier to Koblenz or visa versa. We have never been to Germany before. What would be member's advice on the route to the Mosel and would there be a preference for starting north or south for the journey along the Mosel?
Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would do it south to north, ie downstream from Trier to Koblenz, that's what we did some years back, but last year after the Dusseldorf show I did it the other way, but with fewer stops. 

Route from Calais - Across Belgium past Bruges and round Brussels and down towards Luxembourg (fill up with diesel there!), then across the country and into Trier along the Mosel. The Stellplatz there is only a few kms from the border. 

Loads of Stellplatz all along the Mosel (fewer as you get to Koblenz though), wondeful views, good walking & cycling, great wine & beer. It's best to move on mid-morning and head for your next stop; quite often you could only go a few km's! 

There's a good site at Koblenz at the junction of the Mosel & Rhine, a small ferry takes you across the river to city centre.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

:wink2:Hi Frog.

Bet you don't make it all the way! We had to go back for a second try.

Start at Trier. The stellplatz is horrible, but it's the only one that is a nasty big car park and it's in a good position to visit the town. It's behind MacDonald's and there's a bus service more or less opposite, or it's a pleasant cycle ride..

The tourist office in Trier sells little maps showing all the stellplatz, and there's one every couple of miles. Almost all of them are excellent too. The chap who collects the cash (only a few Euros) will probably ask what you would like for the morning. He means rolls, croissants, pain au chocolat etc, and it will be hanging on your door mirror when you get up in the morning. Can't beat that for service.

If you like pizza, do try Flammkuchen. It's very similar but made with cream as well as the other ingredients. Superb.

If you are cyclists it will be heaven. There's a dedicated cycle track down the whole route, often on the other side of the river to the main road - which isn't a main road anyway. Most of the traffic goes nowhere near the river, and the winding road that follows it has only local traffic and motorhomes.

I'd suggest leaving each stellplatz at about 11.00am. That gives those who are leaving time to clear off, but gets you to the next one (at about 11.05am :wink2 with a choice of spaces. They do tend to get busy so park fairly close to the next van or you may be shouted at by late arrivals for hogging too much room if it fills up.

Hope you enjoy it. We did - twice!

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

beat you to it, Zeb! 

We didn;t find the Trier stellplatz too bad, but then last year I'd had 3 nights on the Dusseldorf show parking, underneath the flight path, so anything's an improvement on that!!

And don't forget to do the Roman bits of Trier, the Black Gate and the old baths, etc etc; and the Cathedral:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We travelled Trier to koblenz

Through Luxembourg

And via Saarburg on the river Saar , a beautiful town a short lovely walk to the very pretty town

But others may recommend differently

As we are not constrained by time

So tend to meander 

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do it whichever way seems best when you're getting close. It doesn't matter. The Mosel is wonderful. There's no point me listing highlights because the vast majority of it is excellent and picturesque. The only tip I would give is that if you're not taken with somewhere you stop just move on, the next stellplatz is never far away there. Give the local wines a go, many of them are very good.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Ramblefrog,

There maybe some confusion regarding the Stellplatz at Trier as there are actually two within close proximity to each other.

As Dave (Zebedee) rightly said, there is one behind the MacDonald's which is not very nice at all and I would not advise you stopping there.

However, if you drive further round the car park and under the bridge you will find the Reisemobilpark Treviris; which is a what you would expect of a German Stellplatz and certainly the place I'd opt to head for.

Next to the river and within walking distance of town.

Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't know about the other one Imbiber, more's the pity.

Not a big problem though - you can put up with a poor one occasionally, and all the others we stayed at were excellent. Right by the river and you would have paid €40 or more for some of the pitches if they had been on a campsite.

Forgot to mention that earlier. No need to look for stellplatz, they are virtually all by the roadside on the river bank. The sides of the valley are so steep there's nowhere else for them.

Dave


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Cochem is one of the lovely towns along the river. And from there you are only 25 miles from the Nurburgring so if you have a bike or car with you, do pay a visit. On touristfahrten days you could take the MH round - but I don't recommend it!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Imbiber said:


> Hi Ramblefrog,
> 
> There maybe some confusion regarding the Stellplatz at Trier as there are actually two within close proximity to each other.
> 
> ...


Treviris is the one I was talking about, next to the campsite, by the river


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your speedy replies. I am going to cut and paste into a word document for reference. Would you travel from Calais to the Mosel there and back the same way or do a circular journey?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The main routes for that journey are a bit limited so I would use the same route, unless I wanted to sight see in another direction, anyway one main road is much the same as another, Alan.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Alan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Zell was a beautiful spot. I would clip a photo if I knew how.


I also enjoyed Cochem. Parking down the east end of the town a 10 minute walk away from the "tourist trap" part, but enjoyable nonetheless. Nice linen shop in the town (one road back from the river) - the only place I ever found an oval table cloth I needed.


I stayed in a few campsites ACSI - only E14 or E16 euros not 40.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My favorite stellplatz was the Yacht Hafen at Neumagen - Drohn but the one at Losnich was very pleasant with a very friendly Wine Kellar a short stroll away.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I definitely recommend routing through Luxemburg and heading into Germany with a full tank of cut-price diesel.


I stayed over at Diekirch. Cute little town, nice campsite by the river within walking distance of the town (ACSI) and the rail station. I took a train into Lux City (very attractive as cities go) for the day just E4 return. Now that was a bargain. This campsite has a couple of cheaper parking spots outside the gate.


----------

